# Another Snowmagedon



## peakbagger (Dec 16, 2020)

I guess the president is getting boring the last few days, so the hype machine is cranked up for the Northeaster tomorrow. Looks  like I am on the predicted fringe but the catch is the weatherfolks keep the maximum number of eyeballs on ads by hyping the difference between various forecast models. I see the price for heating oil is up in my area and the storm means folks are heading to the stores a bit earlier for Christmas shopping so someone is listening to it.


----------



## SpaceBus (Dec 16, 2020)

peakbagger said:


> I guess the president is getting boring the last few days, so the hype machine is cranked up for the Northeaster tomorrow. Looks  like I am on the predicted fringe but the catch is the weatherfolks keep the maximum number of eyeballs on ads by hyping the difference between various forecast models. I see the price for heating oil is up in my area and the storm means folks are heading to the stores a bit earlier for Christmas shopping so someone is listening to it.



Locally there are estimates that say 1-3" or 3-6". Definitely a big difference, but I'm thinking it will be closer to 1" here.


----------



## bholler (Dec 16, 2020)

We are in the one to two foot area


----------



## paulnlee (Dec 16, 2020)

Us too. Trumps fault, why not, everything else is.


----------



## SpaceBus (Dec 16, 2020)

paulnlee said:


> Us too. Trumps fault, why not, everything else is.


Thanks for making the weather political.


----------



## paulnlee (Dec 16, 2020)

SpaceBus said:


> Thanks for making the weather political.


The original poster mentioned " president " not me


----------



## peakbagger (Dec 16, 2020)

Yes I did appear to put out potential bait I suppose but its entirely someone else's prerogative to take it and run with it.


----------



## bholler (Dec 16, 2020)

Anything more and the thread goes away


----------



## paulnlee (Dec 16, 2020)

peakbagger said:


> Yes I did appear to put out potential bait I suppose but its entirely someone else's prerogative to take it and run with it.



 Like a big old bass(not a$$) I bit


----------



## Riff (Dec 16, 2020)

Getting mostly sleet here but enough that the kiddos were able to go out and get pulled around on a sled.


----------



## bholler (Dec 16, 2020)

We currently have 3 or 4" just finished plowing the first time


----------



## BigJ273 (Dec 16, 2020)

We got our 3rd Nor’easter in a month. All rain. Would have loved snow, instead the back yard is under water. No where for all this water to go. Arizona is looking like a nice retirement spot more and more every day


----------



## stoveliker (Dec 16, 2020)

4" going on and howling here on Easter LI.
This afternoon I heard predictions of 6-12". School closed Thursday, and no virtual learning - old-fashioned snow day here.

Going to find a good sloped sledding spot I guess...


----------



## SpaceBus (Dec 17, 2020)

I was kind of excited to work today, but so far it seems like a bust.


----------



## stoveliker (Dec 17, 2020)

To get the wife out to the hospital (work, no emergency), I just shoveled 7", drifts up to 1 ft (and 1 ft clumps from the snowplow...). Bottom wet and heavy, top icy and crusty. Car was iced over and crusty 4" on top.

Still howling and snowing.

My stacks are still top covered; tarps did not tear on sharp split corners in this high wind - though quite a bit of powder blew in from the sides.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 17, 2020)

I bet we have around 3 feet.    Back door is snowed shut.    6 foot fence looks like there's 2 feet left without snow.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 17, 2020)

Had 10-12" when the dogs got me up about 0545. 
Nother 3-5" out there & it's gonna keep up until noonish...
Could be 20"+ by the time it ends...


----------



## mcdougy (Dec 17, 2020)

No storm here, a light skiff of snow and thats it.


----------



## PaulOinMA (Dec 17, 2020)

Two neighboring towns are reporting 9.3" and 10.1" on the news weather map at 7:30 AM. Going to snow most of the day, too. Easily will be over a foot. I hear a snow blower outside. I'll go out to deal with it when it stops later this afternoon.

Looked outside and someone hit the fire hydrant at the end of our driveway in the cul de sac. Pretty good lean to it from the angle I am viewing it. Most likely a plow backing up to do the end of the street. Called public works and the fire department and left messages. Called police dispatch since I wanted to talk with a person. He said that he'll also call public works.


----------



## moresnow (Dec 17, 2020)

PaulOinMA said:


> Two neighboring towns are reporting 9.3" and 10.1" on the news weather map at 7:30 AM. Going to snow most of the day, too. Easily will be over a foot. I hear a snow blower outside. I'll go out to deal with it when it stops later this afternoon.
> 
> Looked outside and someone hit the fire hydrant at the end of our driveway in the cul de sac. Pretty good lean to it from the angle I am viewing it. Most likely a plow backing up to do the end of the street. Called public works and the fire department and left messages. Called police dispatch since I wanted to talk with a person. He said that he'll also call public works.


I am surprised you don't have water on the surface yet. Cast doesn't "lean" well


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 17, 2020)

That was my thought!  Cast isn't very bendy!


----------



## PaulOinMA (Dec 17, 2020)

Yes.  Very surprised that it is leaning that much and I don't have a geyser or at least a Beverly Hillbillies "and up through the ground come a bubblin' crude."


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 17, 2020)

The good thing with all the snow, is even with it 18F out, the furnace won't kick on.   I'm pretty sure the cumulative insulation of my roof is R150.


----------



## CaptSpiff (Dec 17, 2020)

PaulOinMA said:


> Yes.  Very surprised that it is leaning that much and I don't have a geyser or at least a Beverly Hillbillies "and up through the ground come a bubblin' crude."


I think the actual valve is way below ground.
I love how most Hollywood car crashes end in super explosions or in water hydrant geysers.


----------



## begreen (Dec 17, 2020)

Binghampton, NY cleared 41", setting a new record. Lots of plowing out to do there.


----------



## Grizzerbear (Dec 17, 2020)

Its likely leaking at the valve that is deep underground in front of it or at the ninety below it. Fixed a lot of them. Two because of the mail lady taking a turn too short out of a parking lot. We ended up welding guard rail around it so she better not cut it short now. 41" holy cow that's awesome.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 17, 2020)

Went over to help my aunt shovel her driveway.    Plows still haven't touched her road.  She called the town and 2 plows got stuck.  I guess it's a  cluster fudge there.   Anyway, they got 2 feet.


----------



## jatoxico (Dec 17, 2020)

begreen said:


> Binghampton, NY cleared 41", setting a new record. Lots of plowing out to do there.


I saw Newark Valley (not far from Binghampton) claiming the NY record for this storm @ 44". I couldn't tell you what I had. It was either 1.5" or 28" depending on exposure to the wind.


----------



## johneh (Dec 17, 2020)

Wow! Watch Deck Fill With 100 Cm Of Snow Overnight
					

Over 100 cm of snow blanketed Binghamton, New York overnight. A Nor’easter had much off the Northeastern US digging the morning of December 17th.



					www.theweathernetwork.com
				



Wow! Watch deck fill up with 100 cm of snow overnight
Over 100 cm of snow blanketed Binghamton, New York overnight. A Nor’easter had much off the Northeastern US digging the morning of December 17th.
report from the Canadian Weather network


----------



## stoveliker (Dec 17, 2020)

Here we ended up with about 9 inches. Shoveled my driveway, the neighbors one, heavy, wet snow. Watched the sledding down the hill of the kids.

And drifts up to two feet.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 17, 2020)

We had powder.   Itnever got over 20F today.


----------



## SpaceBus (Dec 17, 2020)

We did end up getting about three inches of powder sugar here. Kind of annoying clearing the lots today, it would just blow right back onto the walks and curbs.


----------



## bholler (Dec 17, 2020)

We ended up with about 16".  It was a pita to clear


----------



## SpaceBus (Dec 17, 2020)

We are going out tomorrow morning to clean up and salt the walks. The snow just keeps blowing off the roofs and making drifts.


----------



## bholler (Dec 17, 2020)

SpaceBus said:


> We are going out tomorrow morning to clean up and salt the walks. The snow just keeps blowing off the roofs and making drifts.


It was relatively warm here today so it didn't stay powder.  So no drifts after last night


----------



## PaulOinMA (Dec 17, 2020)

An hour and twenty minutes with the snow blower to clear the driveway,  make a path up the walkway to the front door, clear by the mailbox,  and clean off the cars.  Just crude clearing to get out.

Will do better clearing tomorrow to get blacktop showing for the sun.


----------



## CaptSpiff (Dec 20, 2020)

begreen said:


> Binghampton, NY cleared 41", setting a new record. Lots of plowing out to do there.



Holy cow, you ain't kidding!


----------



## begreen (Dec 20, 2020)

Yes, they were ground zero for this storm.


----------



## peakbagger (Dec 20, 2020)

There was another "ground zero in NH. Croyden NH along I 89 reported 42" and a couple of towns around it were in the 40s.


----------



## PaulOinMA (Jan 6, 2021)

You guys are right.  Took out the water line by the hydrant.  The town looked at it right after I sent them a picture.  Received notice yesterday that water to the street may be off for eight hours.  They're digging up the street by the hydrant now.


----------

